# 20% off deepdiscount.com DVD sale



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I know I look forward to this sale every year. It's time for the 20% off sale at deepdiscount.com. Another board I'm on recommended these promo codes:

DVDTALK
USATODAY
NYTIMES
SUPERSALE
PRICESEARCH
YAHOO
ESPN
XM
JIM
DEALNEWS
DD1109

I just bought three HD-DVD titles for $46:

Forbidden Planet
Cream - Live at the Royal Albert Hall
Yes - Live at Montreax

I'd never seen either the Cream or Yes concerts on any domestic HD-DVD list. They say they have them in stock.

That other board said the sale goes through 11/25.


----------

